# Gwinn BMU guide wanted



## ROlson (Oct 14, 2019)

Hi everyone, just found this site looking for a last ditch effort to save my bear season for this year.

I am hoping to find a guide with an open spot for me this coming weekend. I work on a large dairy farm in southwest Michigan and drew a tag for the late season in Gwinn BMU. Harvest on the farm was much later than normal this year and this is my only weekend off and only opportunity to hunt.

If anybody can point me in the right direction for a guide with either bait or dogs I would really appreciate it. I can only hunt all day Saturday, and Sunday morning, as I can travel north after work on Friday, and have to be back to work by 4:45 AM on Monday.

If I can't find anything quickly, I will have to scratch the plan for this year and start collecting points again.

Thanks for any help and leads.

Rick Olson


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Good luck. Most have gone into hibernation. There was a couple inches of snow on the ground about 20 miles north of the bridge this morning. The weather forecast showed more snow in that BMU.


----------



## ROlson (Oct 14, 2019)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Good luck. Most have gone into hibernation. There was a couple inches of snow on the ground about 20 miles north of the bridge this morning. The weather forecast showed more snow in that BMU.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## love to hunt (Jun 22, 2009)

ROlson said:


> Thanks for the info.


Try to get ahold of marcus with blue plague guide service. i hunted the gwinn unit last year with him and was able to tag a nice bear that dressed 222 lbs Good luck.


----------



## ROlson (Oct 14, 2019)

love to hunt said:


> Try to get ahold of marcus with blue plague guide service. i hunted the gwinn unit last year with him and was able to tag a nice bear that dressed 222 lbs Good luck.


Thank you for the lead.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

ROlson said:


> Hi everyone, just found this site looking for a last ditch effort to save my bear season for this year.
> 
> I am hoping to find a guide with an open spot for me this coming weekend. I work on a large dairy farm in southwest Michigan and drew a tag for the late season in Gwinn BMU. Harvest on the farm was much later than normal this year and this is my only weekend off and only opportunity to hunt.
> 
> ...


PM me.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Good luck. Most have gone into hibernation. ..............


Mid-October ? That's way earlier than I realized. 

L & O


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Many bears go into hibernation in late September to Early October.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

A lot of Acorns in the UP this year. Every bear except one that visited my stations was very fat. I'm sure many of those a snoozing.









Except this guy.

The bigger boars are still wandering around I imagine. Good luck OP!


----------



## ROlson (Oct 14, 2019)

Tilden Hunter said:


> PM me.





Tilden Hunter said:


> PM me.


Sorry, but I can't find a way to PM you. I'm missing something. Please PM me.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

ROlson said:


> Sorry, but I can't find a way to PM you. I'm missing something. Please PM me.


Click on the user name and start conversation.


----------



## ROlson (Oct 14, 2019)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Click on the user name and start conversation.


I tried that and it gave me an error message. Says I do not have permission for that.
Do I have to be on this forum for a certain length of time, or number of posts before that permission is granted by the admin?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

You may not have enough posts to be able to start a conversation.


----------



## ROlson (Oct 14, 2019)

Thank you to everyone that offered help and insight to my post. Unfortunately, it is not going to work out for me this year. As I said, I knew it was a long shot. Back to building points. Have decided to stay home and bow hunt this weekend instead. I have a few pics of a couple large whitetails on my game cameras.

Thanks again!!
Rick


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Nostromo said:


> A lot of Acorns in the UP this year. Every bear except one that visited my stations was very fat. I'm sure many of those a snoozing.
> 
> View attachment 443169
> 
> ...


Does that bear have a collar?


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Does that bear have a collar?






Yes, he's part of the predator-prey study.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Many bears go into hibernation in late September to Early October.


People don't understand this.... But its true! I've seen them out in December and January several times in last ten years but there are bears that go under way earlier then most people would think.


----------



## NormD (Oct 21, 2002)

Try Black Shadow guides services. Caleb Taylor in Skandia


----------

